# Nina Dobrev or Emma Roberts



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

who do you find more attractive and why, Nina Dobrev is from The Vampire Diaries and Emma Roberts is from American Horror. The girl from Teen Wolf isn't attractive enough to compete against these two. Emma Roberts, damn. Nina Dobrev, wow.

Nina Dobrev










Emma Roberts


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Throw in Lily Collins and Victoria Justice..

















​


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

markwalters2 said:


> Throw in Lily Collins and Victoria Justice..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a downgraded version of Nina Dobrev


----------



## pandana (Jul 13, 2015)

I used to think Nina Dobrev and Victoria Justice were the same person. I voted Krusty the clown.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Emma, better eyes.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Oh god....another looks rating/judging thread. These things are creepy as ****


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Meh. Nina is not my type. Too innocent looking. She sorta reminds me of my cousin, bleh.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Emma Roberts. Whoever that is.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

How is this even a question? Nina, duh! She's hot, cute, sexy, and seems like the cuddly type :mushy I've never heard of Emma Roberts that much but I did see her in the first episode of Scream Queens. Honestly surprised she's only 24, I thought she'd be in her late 20's or early 30's. She's still pretty though, it's just her lazy eye that puts me off


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Chelsalina said:


> How is this even a question? Nina, duh! She's hot, cute, sexy, and seems like the cuddly type :mushy I've never heard of Emma Roberts that much but I did see her in the first episode of Scream Queens. Honestly surprised she's only 24, I thought she'd be in her late 20's or early 30's. She's still pretty though, it's just her lazy eye that puts me off


Haha! I never noticed.

I've been watching Scream Queens, too. It's going ok.

I first saw her in It's Kind of a Funny Story. She plays a pretty significant part in Scream 4. Thought it was better than Scream 3. Eh. Heh. On par with Scream 2. Can't decide.

I feel that pic of her isn't very good. She's really pretty. In that pic I can literally see the makeup on her face. All of it. Her hair is tussled (which I kinda like). I can see why people are voting more for the Vampire girl. She's airbrushed to high Heaven.


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

JustThisGuy said:


> Haha! I never noticed.
> 
> I've been watching Scream Queens, too. It's going ok.
> 
> ...


I was hyped to watch the show for Ariana Grande but she died in the first episode. THE FIRST ONE. I was like whaaaa ;u; so I didn't watch it afterwards lol

She's definitely pretty and if Scream Queens is a good show I'd continue watching it 

Nina's photo here has some photoshop-ing so it's not really a fair game. Still think Nina is the prettier one though. When I first read the title I thought it was going to be Nina vs. Emma Watson, in that case it'd be Emma W. ^^


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Emma Roberts is so beautiful that if I saw her in person I wouldn't look at her, it's like looking at the sun, she's too beautiful for me to look at in person, it's too much for my eyes to handle plus SA plus I'm ugly as hell but the same goes to Nina Dobrev. Just look at this image of her. God is powerful to have the ability to create somebody this beautiful.

http://images2.alphacoders.com/113/113480.jpg


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Emma Roberts interview


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Nina but you could've picked a better picture of Emma, OP.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I like Emma's eyes better but neither of them is doing much for me. They both have that typical Hollywood look that just makes me want to beat my head against hard objects until I've knocked myself so senseless I think I see something different.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I guess Nina based on the picture, even though I never heard of her. I don't really care for Emma Roberts. Mainly because she was in this show called "Unfabulous" when I was a kid. I found her character to be extremely annoying. Actually that entire show was terrible. I know she's just an actor playing her role, but my childhood self is still holding a grudge. x)


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

SD92 said:


> Emma Roberts. Whoever that is.


Julia Robert's niece. I voted Nina though, looks closer to my age plus she's definitely hotter.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

emma roberts all day!

fell in love with her character in the movie "its kind of a funny story"


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

I have to go with Nina Dobrev. Hopefully I don't get abused.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

Nina. I have a thing for girls with dark hair. Emma is a little too basic for me.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Elov said:


> I guess Nina based on the picture, even though I never heard of her. I don't really care for Emma Roberts. Mainly because she was in this show called "Unfabulous" when I was a kid. I found her character to be extremely annoying. Actually that entire show was terrible. I know she's just an actor playing her role, but my childhood self is still holding a grudge. x)


she has the same face even at the age she was in this picture, it's hard to compete against Emma Roberts, you can go back in time to any Nickelodeon show and find the best looking girl and Emma Roberts would still win, I used to like Dina Alexander from Salute Your Shorts and Alex Mack, Emma Roberts would win


----------

